# [risolto]rendering lento su firefox 3.0.6

## fabiolino

Ho un problema di questo tipo: sia con mozilla-firefox 3.0.6  che con firefox-bin 3.0.6  il rendering è molto lento cosi' come i video su youtube..

Ho nvidia come scheda grafica e un processore AMD64 e dal test effettuato con glxgears non ho problemi con la scheda grafica.

```

localhost firefox # glxgears

4218 frames in 5.0 seconds = 843.522 FPS

4182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 834.155 FPS

4102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 820.364 FPS

```

Ho notato che ci sono gli stessi problemi con Konqueror  :Confused: 

Qualcuno mi aiuta?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Sei sicuro che non sia un problema della scheda grafica?

```

ricky@sigma ~ $ glxgears 

30886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6177.094 FPS

32091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6418.136 FPS

32028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6405.493 FPS

32014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6402.657 FPS

```

----------

## k01

non basarti su glxgears, guarda innanzitutto se il rendering è attivo con

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

----------

## fabiolino

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> non basarti su glxgears, guarda innanzitutto se il rendering è attivo con
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep rendering
> ```
> ...

 

```

localhost ~ # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

il messaggio parla da solo

----------

## k01

probabilmente allora è qualche problema con il plugin di flash e non con la scheda video (credo)

----------

## fabiolino

Credo che il problema sia piu' generico: ho scoperto che la lentezza si verifica indipendentemente che sia o meno un browser. Per esempio anche con Gimp succede lo stesso. Se in un Desktop ho Firefox e in un altro ho gimp cliccando dallì'uno all'altro il tempo di refresh è abbastenza lento. Cosa che non accade pero' con le shell da terminali

La cosa si fà alquanto misteriosa  :Question: 

Idee?

----------

## ginsoak

mi unisco al coro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## viralex

anche io ho notato una certa lentezza in firefox!..

ad esempio quando arriva una notifica di popup che crea una barra sotto ai tab.

ci mette un sacco a completare l'animazione -.-

----------

## fabiolino

Ho risolto facendo un emerge --sync e riemergendo nvidia-drivers 180.29 e mozilla-firefox-bin 3.0.7.

Adesso i video su youtube vanno filato.

Non azzardo nel dire se il problema stava nell'uno o nell'altro. Se qualcuno volesse indagare   :Wink:  ...

----------

## ginsoak

in effetti anche io ho notato che il binario funziona bene...   :Shocked: 

----------

## fabiolino

 *ginsoak wrote:*   

> in effetti anche io ho notato che il binario funziona bene...  

 

Forse non è ti chiaro che i miglioramenti li ho ottenuti aggiornando nviadia-driver e mozilla-firefox-bin, i problemi di lentezza c'è li avevo sulla precedente versione di mozilla-firefox-bin.

Il merito imho è dell'aggiornamento del driver nvidia in quanto noto un miglioramento generale del sistema.

----------

## viralex

io ho mozilla-firefox(non bin) 3.0.7 e nvidia-drivers 180.37

I video su youtube li vedo tranquillamente, ma lo scroll delle pagine è sempre lentissimo...

tempo fa avevo letto una guida che disabilitava pango (rendering dei testi).

Ma non migliorava un granchè

----------

## fabiolino

 *viralex wrote:*   

> io ho mozilla-firefox(non bin) 3.0.7 e nvidia-drivers 180.37
> 
> I video su youtube li vedo tranquillamente, ma lo scroll delle pagine è sempre lentissimo...
> 
> tempo fa avevo letto una guida che disabilitava pango (rendering dei testi).
> ...

 

Mi risulta che i driver che hai tu non siano stabili. Magari prova a installare la versione stabile amd/x86, potresti risolvere il problema.

----------

## viralex

eh lo so che non sono "stabili".

ma lo fa da sempre con qualsiasi versione dei driver...

cmq mi sono spiegato male lo scroll è lento e scatta, su certi siti, pieni di contenuti e immagini.

----------

## fabiolino

 *viralex wrote:*   

> eh lo so che non sono "stabili".
> 
> ma lo fa da sempre con qualsiasi versione dei driver...
> 
> cmq mi sono spiegato male lo scroll è lento e scatta, su certi siti, pieni di contenuti e immagini.

 

potrei avere qualche esempio di siti per cui lo scroll ti va lento cosi' faccio un test piu' attentibile sul mio?

grazie.

----------

## viralex

bleachfan.org o anche facebook. 

Comunque io sono su amd64.

Ho un altro pc con win (:S che usa mia sorella...) che è molto più scorrevole.

----------

## fabiolino

 *viralex wrote:*   

> bleachfan.org o anche facebook. 
> 
> Comunque io sono su amd64.
> 
> Ho un altro pc con win (:S che usa mia sorella...) che è molto più scorrevole.

 

A me bleachfan.org fila liscio..., ripeto potresti provare a installare dei driver stabili

----------

## viralex

ma forse è perchè non uso la versione binaria

----------

